# Goat Curry



## BreezyCooking (Oct 19, 2006)

After years of always wanting to try it, I finally did. At a recent visit to the organic/free-range meat farm around the corner from us, I bought a couple of goat "chops". I've always liked lamb, & have always read that young goat tastes much the same. That advice is completely wrong - goat is BETTER!!! (Lord, that sounds odd somehow. . . .).

Anyway, I cut the chops into bite-size pieces & browned them in some extra-virgin olive oil along with one red-bulb scallion & 2 large cloves of chopped garlic. At the same time, I boiled up a bunch of tiny fingerling potatoes. Once the goat pieces were browned, I added a cup of water, 1/2 a tablespoon of cayenne pepper, 1 teaspoon salt, 2 tablespoons of Penzey's Hot Curry Powder, & the sliced cooked potatoes. Let everything simmer for a bit & then poured it into a bowl to enjoy.

It was not only hot as **** - which I love - but absolutely delicious. While the texture of the goat meat was definitely akin to lamb, it didn't taste like lamb at all. More like veal.

Anyway, for you carnivores out there - if you come across well-raised goat/kid, don't hesitate.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 19, 2006)

Sounds good, BC.  

I see goat meat in the supermarket in Aruba every year when we go there for vacation.  It's an inexpensive staple there. I'll have to plan on making a stew when we go in January.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 19, 2006)

Goat is wonderful Andy!!  Do try it.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 19, 2006)

I will say that the farmer owner did impress upon me that the goat meat they sell is extremely young - that older goat is much more "muttony".  He also said that while they only sell direct from the farm & at various local farmers markets, the goat meat sells out every time, as apparently they are one of the very few, if not only, organic/free-range goat meat suppliers around.  After what I dined on tonight, I'm not at all surprised.  My wallet certainly won't be happy though, as this quality & conscientious raising/production doesn't come cheap.  Here's their website:

http://www.cibolafarms.com/index.htm


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 19, 2006)

If you drive around the back side of Aruba, which is desert,you see herds of goats and donkeys roaming around. I suspect these goats are the source of the supermarket's supply.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 19, 2006)

I love a good goat dish! I eat souse(sow-se) evertime I am in the islands, along with curry.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 19, 2006)

The farm where I purchased my chops maintains, what I believe, is now a cross-bred herd.  We've been following their progress from when they first began, & they started with a herd of Tennessee Fainting Goats to assist the heritage breed Tamworth pigs in brush removal to create more pasture for the bison & free-range poultry.  However, I think the free-range goat herd they have now is a cross between Tennessee Fainting & Boer, but I'm not sure.

Regardless, it was positively delicious & much nicer than lamb (& I'm a lamb lover).  I only wish it wasn't so expensive, but then again, all organic/free-range produce is pricey stuff & will remain so unless/untill it becomes mainstream.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 19, 2006)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!   FAINTING GOATS! Sorry, this vid just cracks me up!

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-143292750174818734&q=fainting+goats&hl=en

I guess they would be easy to catch!?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 19, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> LOL!!!!!!!!!!! FAINTING GOATS! Sorry, this vid just cracks me up!
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-143292750174818734&q=fainting+goats&hl=en
> 
> I guess they would be easy to catch!?


 

I guess they don't do very well in the wild.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 19, 2006)

I think that sometimes, even mother nature needed a laugh!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 23, 2006)

I love curry goat!!!!!!  To me it tastes more like beef - but waaaaay more tender - but maybe I've just had it with a strong curry flavor and I didn't taste the gameyness.

A friend had some fainting goats - poor things.     If you scare them too much they won't faint anymore though.


----------

